# Asus A7V8X kT400 VIA chipset Realtek AC'97 Audio



## bsduser35325 (Oct 12, 2010)

How can I get this to work? It is sitting on PCI bus 0.

I have KDE4 and there is no sound.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2010)

Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 12, 2010)

in your /boot/loader.conf file, add


```
snd_via8233_load="YES"
```

and reboot.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks ahavatar.


----------

